# a little



## pusong_pinoy

How do you respond "a little bit" to the question, "Do you speak Korean?"

I've been saying, "gongbuheyo", (I'm studying) or baeweoyo (I'm learning). It seems like in the texts I've studied, "a little bit" doesn't seem to show up. Is it not a common response?


----------



## engelsk_synonymordbok

Jogeum (조금) means "a little". Therefore I would reply: "한국어 조금밖에 못 해요."


----------



## Sofia_

You could say "jogeum- yo" (조금요)
which means "a little bit." 

or, as someone else already mentioned, 
"조금밖에 못해요" 
it's pronounced "Jo-geum bak-eh mot hae yo" 
It means "I only speak a little"


----------



## Polak2008

you can say
한국어를 조금만 해요.


----------

